# Staplers for cabinet backs?



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am wondering do staples hold better in cabinet backs? My brad nailer dont hold 1/4'' plywood to good.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Crown staples hold very well. Get real short ones - like 5/8" 
for cabinet backs. The longer the staples the more potential
for blowout. Same as with brads.

You can "toenail" brads at an angle too. They hold a bit 
better that way.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CJ,

Ditto what Loren said. The length of the staples will depend on the thickness of the cabinet back but for 1/4", Loren is right on.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I use 1/4'' plywood for cabinet backs, could I hand nail the cabinet backs?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sure. You might try the ring-shank paneling nails if you're concerned about 
the nails pulling out. They're designed for attaching thin panels to studs.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i dado my backs into a grove 
in the sides and T&B
about 1/2" in from the back edge
you loose some depth but not enough to matter realy
and the box is clean and strong
just measure good from grove to grovebottom
and cut the panel 1/32 shy of that
i glue it in too
since it is ply
for mounting a 3"strip of 1/2" ply in the inset area behind the back
gives you a place to attach screws for mounting to the walls
without blowing out the back
or french cleats to the uppers so you can move them around if needed later


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

This is what I use, from Harbor freight, 30 bucks , on kitchen cabinets
http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-1-4-quarter-inch-crown-air-stapler-97521.html


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I use a rabbet joint for the 1/4'' back to sit in. I might try cut brad nails. They have more holding power.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Wide crown staple 5/8" long, bead of glue.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I forgot the glue


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Glue and 5/8 staple for us. We also use David's technique at times.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

The crown stapler and glue will do you.

If you are in a pinch and only have an 18 gauge brad gun, use 1/2" or 5/8" at most, be sure to turn the pressure down so the brad won't blow through the luan (or whatever), glue and shoot.

We use this method to attach the finished toe kick veneer on cabinets where we can not use the crown staples. It works just fine as long as the pressure is set correctly.

Also, I personally cannot stand crown staples for trimming door casing (like nearly all the factories do). I order interior doors without trim (and often solid jamb) so we can get it right and leave it smooth for the painter or finisher.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Same has David & Jerry. Having a little space between the back of the cabinet and the wall allows for a cleat to be fastened to the wall. This makes for an easier installation to get everything hanging straight. The staples will hold better than the brads because many times you're penetrating into two grains of the wood instead of one.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

yes in a rabbet


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Patron and I use the same system, dadoing for the back. I have seen too many installations that have failed by rabbeting the sides for the back. The back stays attached to the wall and the cabinet is on the floor!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Wall cabinets I put a 4" wide horizontal at the top back of the cabinet,
inside the back usually. This can be screwed to the top in the regular
way and, if exposed screws on the sides are an issue, use pocket screws,
biscuits or dowels.

The back I usually make a 1/2" deep rabbet on the sides for bottom
cabs and on the sides and bottom for upper cabs. This is kitchen cabinet
stuff, not fine cabinetmaking. I always staple the back in. I don't always
use glue for the back because I'll use slick whiteboard material often
and glue doesn't stick to it except on the edges.


----------

